# I need your insight, opinions, suggestions etc. 400mg/ml Test E



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 19, 2014)

I apologize in advance for such a lengthy post.
If you make to the end without becoming too bored you’ll understand the need for this novella…

First off…I am new here but not a n00b.
Too many cycles to count anymore.
Plenty of AAS experience.
I don’t run more than two cycles/year but I train year round if not laid up (as I’ve been recently).

I am looking for some insight, suggestions and/or opinions.
I am no stranger to brewing my own gear. Been doing it for years.
I am a physicist (among other things), not a chemist but I do understand chemical properties.
I lecture at the local college from time to time and I am able to utilize the lab and equipment in the clean room including the autoclave and pretty much everything else I need for sterilization and proper preparation for pharm-quality gear.
I am not trying to start an debate about what is pharm-quality.

I have access to a mass spec which I get to use from time to time.

[I have more than enough of my own compounds to test so I can’t test yours for you.
Someone, from another board a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, accused me of “swapping” his hormone powder for the garbage he actually sent me to test.
He would rather have believed that I ripped him off than the unknown Chinese person who he sent money to in China.
I just don’t test for other people anymore…no offense, please]

All that said…some of it off my topic to be sure…I will get on with my issue.

I recently brewed a batch of Test E at 400mg/ml. I have never done that high a concentration before so in that respect it was a first. I used BA/BB at 2%/18% the remaining 80% was powder and GSO.
I did not use EO, MCT Oil, Guaicol or anything else.
The powder went into solution and has stayed, without crashing.
There is no recrystallization. I have not refrigerated it to see if it crashes. 

The powder was from a reliable source who has never failed to provide me with nothing but the best raws. The mass spec was identical to the spectrum shown on Wikipedia for Test E…bottom line…nothing wrong with the powder.

I double filter my GSO by itself and my BA/BB (which I mix at 20ml/180ml respectively so I can just use 20ml of mixed BA/BB for each 100ml batch of gear).
I know adding the powder makes the sterile oil and solvents unsterile again.

After I brew the gear, in a water bath at low temp which takes a while, I let it cool.
I then filter it into a sterile media bottle. I use Whatman Klari-Flex .22um filters.
I then filter it again with a new filter. 
I draw it out of the sterile media bottle through a sterile silicone septum with a sterile syringe.
One 10ml syringe for each vial.
I put it into sterile vials in a sterile environment while wearing sterile surgical (not exam) gloves.
I cap the vials with sterile stoppers and sterile seals using a sterile Kebby crimper.
My gear is no doubt sterile.

The reason for this long post is to rule out the obvious and seek serious insight on the following issues and questions.


I am having issues with PIP and lumping in glutes.
I rub it for 5-6 minutes after injection.
No bruising or redness.
None of the effects you’d expect from unsterile solution.
No swelling, just a lump that hurts.
It goes away in a couple days.
I use 23g 1” or 25g 1.5”…no difference.
I haven’t tried pinning anywhere else because the thought of a lump in a quad just makes me shudder.

My thoughts are that this is because of the concentration.
What are your thoughts?
Maybe I should have mixed in some different oil/solvent?
Anyone else ever brew 400mg/ml?
If so, What was your end result with pinning?

I am including some pictures so you can see there is nothing “dirty” in the vial.
It filtered perfectly as you can see.























I am thinking of thinning down to 200 or 250mg/ml.
What are your thoughts on that?

The acne and testicular atrophy tell me my brew is spot on.
I could mass spec it again.

If you all don’t want me to just go away and STFU by now, please give me some insight from the massive wealth of experience accumulated among the members of this board.

If you see this same/similar post on another forum, please don’t be offended.
Looking for as much input as I can gather.

THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 19, 2014)

that's what i would think.
I brewed Test ace @ 200mg/ml and it fucking hurt bad.  Crippling. 
Cut it down with 75% test base so it went down to about a 50/50mg blend so 100mg/ml roughly.  and it's not pip worthy anymore.

Too much hormone can absolutely hurt.  
Test E though melts at low temp so it's kinda weird.
See if heating it up and pinning it deeper helps.  

Why did you need 400 mg/ml anyways???
and how come you make a load of 10ml bottles?  Why not just fill up 30ml?
I know the air contamination thing is real but...

Dope that you have a lab like that.  But honestly, seems like u go overboard a little bit.  I'm not saying reuse needles...but man, that's a lot of sanitizing.  I do use shit loads of rubbing alcohol though...im more worried about that kind of contamination then the oil...


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm way too careful, I know.
I use 10ml vials because I share and I don't want air contamination (as you thought). You're one of the few who hasn't asked if I want to sell 'em (I posted on other boards).

I go through a lot of alcohol swabs on cycle.
I use 'em for pinning peps and GH as well.

At 400mg/ml I only need 1.5ml 2x week.
Plus I just though I'd try something different.
I figured test would be the easiest to get into solution with the least chance of crashing.
Good thing I didn't do the Test E 200/Bold Cyp 200/ Tren E 200 blend I was contemplating.

You gave me a great idea though, thinning it with another mixed compound (at lower concentration).


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 19, 2014)

The carbolic acid level is high.  Common problem with Chinese raws.  Phenol is the culprit which they use.. the cure.. 250mg per ml. No higher but some people are more sensitive to the acid hence pain is more severe..


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree 400mg is just too high. 300mg per ml for test c or e seems like the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> The carbolic acid level is high.  Common problem with Chinese raws.  Phenol is the culprit which they use.. the cure.. 250mg per ml. No higher but some people are more sensitive to the acid hence pain is more severe..



IB, phenol is water soluble right?  So why not run chinese raws through a coffee filter with distilled water like the synovex wash protocol???
Might as well make it a common practice then if anyone is using chinese medicine :action-smiley-041:

one more damn thing to do...


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 20, 2014)

*I think I will thin it down to 250 mg/ml with filtered MCT/BA/BB at 90/02/08%.*











I also think I'll stick with "normal" concentrations from now on.
I appreciate everyone's insight and opinions.

Keep 'em coming.
*
THANK YOU.*


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes water soluable..While u are at store for mct grab a kidney and liver 808.. Phenol and its vapors are corrosive to the eyes, the skin, and the respiratory tract. Repeated or prolonged skin contact with phenol may cause dermatitis, or even second and third-degree burns. Inhalation of phenol vapor may cause lung edema] The substance may cause harmful effects on the central nervous system and heart, resulting in dysrhythmia, seizures, and coma.The kidneys may be affected as well. Long-term or repeated exposure of the substance may have harmful effects on the liver and kidneys.There is no evidence that phenol causes cancer in humans Besides its hydrophobic effects, another mechanism for the toxicity of phenol may be the formation of phenoxyl radicals.

Heres some phenol..


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Feb 20, 2014)

The peaks at 39 and 94 on the mass spec were at about two and 18 in relative intensity which is normal for Test E. Would expect those two peaks much higher with a high phenol count.
I've had "dirty" powder with a lot higher peaks than that and I agree, phenol can cause a lot of pip.
Most of the UGL's and even most of the European and Asian so-called "pharmacies" use the Chinese powder with all it's impurities.
I am fortunate enough to have found a supplier with very high quality raw hormone powder...yes, they are in China.
They manufacture it themselves for Chinese drug companies.
They don't ship outside of China. I go there and pick it up myself.
I ship it to myself or pack it in my luggage.
I appreciate all the input. May have to share some of my thinned down goodies with a few of you.


----------

